# Moving 500 gal LP tank in TN



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Anyone up on what the regs are for moving a 500 gal propane tank in TN. Any idea what it costs. I want to move one about 100 miles.
Google search turns up all kinds of stuff


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Check with you local gas company some rent the tank mover that is towable some use flat bed. CDL with flammables endorsement may be required. Some states want them empty others less than 10% some you can move them full. If moving full remember 4.11 lbs. per gal. if full 400 x 4.11 1644 lbs just for propane. plus the tank. use heavy duty trailer and tiedowns.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I moved a 250 last summer. Make sure it is close to empty. The gas company that eventually filled it said they would have had to test it if the pressure guage read zero so don't let it get compleatly empty. 

I just winched it onto my tilting trailer and tied it down well. I didn't get in a hassel with anyone but I only moved it about 10 miles.

I expect you will spend big bucks to get permits and have someone move it for you. It may not be worth buying that tank by the time you pay to move it. The neighbor bought a used tank from a local propane supplier and they delivered it as part of the price. You may want to check into that.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I bought one off Craig's List down your way ( near Harriman, TN ). I took a 2 axle trailer down, rented a Bobcat with forks in that town, which they delivered, and I used for 20 minutes to load the tank, then they took it on back to the rental place for 100 bucks. I strapped it down, and drove home with it. It was 25% full.

Then I ran up on another one up in Virginia...for free, just to remove it.....and it was 60% full. No rental place near this one, so I got a buddy to haul the Bobcat up on his trailer, we loaded it on mine, and hauled it home.

I suppose I violated some rules and regulations, but hey, it's done.....and nobody said anything coming home either time. Both of them got a new coat of paint, new primary regulators, and are tied into my gas plumbing now, along with my 500gal underground.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Any thing over 119 gallons requires placarding, labeling, proper tie downs, a CDL with Haz Mat endorsement, proper shipping papers, etc. That's Federal Law. I was a DOT Trooper for the last 6 years of my career. Talk to a gas company and see what they'd charge or a trucking company that moves Haz Mat. Doesn't matter if the gauge reads "empty", unless it's certified flushed by proper authority or brand spanking new and never had gas in it, it's considered HazMat. You can check your State law to see if there's some loophole that might allow it through your State Police or whomever does your Commercial Vehicle enforcement, but I'm betting you're better off letting a pro move it. Be advised the fines can reach up into the tens of thousands of dollars.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

A load of brush a tarp with a tank in the middle ,just don't have a wreck .An illeagle is a sick bird .


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Sawmill Jim said:


> A load of brush a tarp with a tank in the middle ,just don't have a wreck .An illeagle is a sick bird .


Don't know why but I feel like if I would pack it on the trailer in the middle with stuff around it but not hid I might be in a better position to claim stupid. The roads are all secondary. Not takin any main highways except for 68 that I know of


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I can promise you that if you conceal the tank under the brush and with a tarp there isn't a cop in the world that'll buy the "stupid" claim. Sneaky maybe, but not stupid.

Look, I don't want to PO anyone or offend anybody, but a 500 gallon propane tank is a freakin' 500 gallon BOMB. All good intentions and well meaning advice to the side, there is a very definite reason why they call it HAZARDOUS MATERIAL.

End of sermon, best of luck.


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

TNHermit said:


> Anyone up on what the regs are for moving a 500 gal propane tank in TN. Any idea what it costs. I want to move one about 100 miles.
> Google search turns up all kinds of stuff


How much is in it?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Bret4207 said:


> I can promise you that if you conceal the tank under the brush and with a tarp there isn't a cop in the world that'll buy the "stupid" claim. Sneaky maybe, but not stupid.
> 
> Look, I don't want to PO anyone or offend anybody, but a 500 gallon propane tank is a freakin' 500 gallon BOMB. All good intentions and well meaning advice to the side, there is a very definite reason why they call it HAZARDOUS MATERIAL.
> 
> End of sermon, best of luck.



Glad I hadn't read this thread before I hauled my two down the interstate ! Might have had second thoughts.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Bret4207 said:


> I can promise you that if you conceal the tank under the brush and with a tarp there isn't a cop in the world that'll buy the "stupid" claim. Sneaky maybe, but not stupid.
> 
> Look, I don't want to PO anyone or offend anybody, but a 500 gallon propane tank is a freakin' 500 gallon BOMB. All good intentions and well meaning advice to the side, there is a very definite reason why they call it HAZARDOUS MATERIAL.
> 
> End of sermon, best of luck.


Only if rigged with a detonation devise. There is the potential for some thing to happen but that is true in every ones life every day. Just more government regulations so the sheeple can sleep better at night.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Bret4207 said:


> I can promise you that if you conceal the tank under the brush and with a tarp there isn't a cop in the world that'll buy the "stupid" claim. Sneaky maybe, but not stupid.
> 
> Look, I don't want to PO anyone or offend anybody, but a 500 gallon propane tank is a freakin' 500 gallon BOMB. All good intentions and well meaning advice to the side, there is a very definite reason why they call it HAZARDOUS MATERIAL.
> 
> End of sermon, best of luck.


I appreciate what your saying. That is why I asked. I have no intention of hiding it. if that was the case I have an enclosed trailer. There are other circumstances involved here. I wish i could go to the propane company and they would sell me a new one and take this one for x dollars. Its in good shape with no rust. And the chance of getting an honest answer just scare me any more. To many in power just give you there opinion. Be nice if they could work with you to solve the problem instead of causing more



PackerBacker said:


> How much is in it?


It will be essentially empty. Doesn't sound like a good idea to fill a tank your going to use with water. But what do I know.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

Bret4207 said:


> Look, I don't want to PO anyone or offend anybody, but a 500 gallon propane tank is a freakin' 500 gallon BOMB. All good intentions and well meaning advice to the side, there is a very definite reason why they call it HAZARDOUS MATERIAL.
> 
> End of sermon, best of luck.


and there would propane delivery trucks blowing up right an left, 

at one time, and maybe still do, farmers would pull anhydrous tanks 1000 gallon, with propane, to there farms to dry grain, and many had portable tanks for there tractors in the 50 and 60's.

Yes a propane tank can be dangerous, and in extreme conditions, blow up. but normally it needs to be in a fire, or rapidly vented, and then ignition of the venting propane, 

but if they were that dangerous then ever house that has one would be in major danger with it setting 20 or so feet from the house,

they would be blowing up on a regular basics,

since there is NO oxidizer in the fuel, it is not much more dangerous than the gas tank in your car, 
and probably less than a cartridge for a gun laying on the counter.

If the tank is empty, in truth there is very little danger, IMO


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

TNHermit said:


> Doesn't sound like a good idea to fill a tank your going to use with water. But what do I know.


You lost me here.

If it's going to be empty anyway I'd vent it then write "scrap" on it with a rattle can.

That is what the guys do with our anhydrous tanks to haul them to Mexico.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Allen W said:


> Only if rigged with a detonation devise. There is the potential for some thing to happen but that is true in every ones life every day. Just more government regulations so the sheeple can sleep better at night.


No sir, it's to keep idiots from doing things like transporting haz mat or heavy equipment in an unsafe manner and killing you and your family. I'm not in favor of more stupid regulations, but I don't want Joe Dirt running his truck down the road with a 500 gallon propane tank, a couple hundred gallons of gasoline, a skid steer, some blasting caps and a rock drill all on a trailer with no tiedowns and no brakes while Joe sucks down his 3rd 6 pack. That's got nothing to do with sheeple.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

farminghandyman said:


> and there would propane delivery trucks blowing up right an left,
> 
> at one time, and maybe still do, farmers would pull anhydrous tanks 1000 gallon, with propane, to there farms to dry grain, and many had portable tanks for there tractors in the 50 and 60's.
> 
> ...



Would you like me to provide some footage of propane trucks blowing up? It's not hard, just go to You Tube. 

The point is that a guy with no training putting a 500 gallon propane tank on a trailer and heading our for a 100 mile trip is an accident waiting to happen. What kind of trailer is he using? Are the brakes good and in proper adjustment? Is it heavy enough for the tank? How much fuel is in the tank? Is the tank in good shape or a painted up rust bucket that hasn't been inspected in 40 years? What kind of tie downs, if any, is he using? Are the tires in good shape? Properly inflated? Is the truck adequate to haul it? What route is he using? Is he going through very hilly areas or through construction? 

What it comes down to is I don't want someone getting killed or injured trying to do something they shouldn't. Yup, he might make it fine with no tiedowns on a trailer with no brakes and bad wheel bearings. Or he might have an accident at the worst possible place when some drunk plows into him and kill 30 people. I've seen that type of stuff 1st hand several times. I don't see any need to repeat it.


If you'll check the FMCSR you'll find there are specific exemptions for farmers moving anhydrous and propane.


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

Bret4207 said:


> No sir, it's to keep idiots from doing things like transporting haz mat or heavy equipment in an unsafe manner and killing you and your family. I'm not in favor of more stupid regulations, but I don't want Joe Dirt running his truck down the road with a 500 gallon propane tank, a couple hundred gallons of gasoline, a skid steer, some blasting caps and a rock drill all on a trailer with no tiedowns and no brakes while Joe sucks down his 3rd 6 pack. That's got nothing to do with sheeple.


It's to bad that the 2 or 3 regulations that we do need are lumped in with several hundred "revenue generators".


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

Bret4207 said:


> If you'll check the FMCSR you'll find there are specific exemptions for farmers moving anhydrous and propane.


Isn't Hermit a farmer?


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I would agree completely with the "revenue generation" part!!!

He may be a farmer but but it doesn't sound like what he wants to do would qualify under the exemptions for moving product between sections of the same farm, etc.

Again, I'm not trying to PO anyone, but until you've seen some of the things people will try to do under the defense of "stupidity" or just not caring you would not believe it. Some things are just best left to be done correctly. I don't wnat to see anyone get hurt or fined through ignorance or poor advice.


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

Bret4207 said:


> Any thing over 119 gallons requires placarding, labeling, proper tie downs, a CDL with Haz Mat endorsement, proper shipping papers, etc. That's Federal Law. I was a DOT Trooper for the last 6 years of my career.


Just wanted to point out that 119 gallons is the point at which a tank endorsement is needed.

It just happens to be the point at which a hazmat is needed to transport gasoline and diesel in one container. One can haul more than 119 gallons of diesel as long as it isn't more then 119 per container.

Any size container needs proper tie downs although FMCSR don't apply unless the vehicle is a CMV.

Placarding requirements and shipping paper requirements varies between fuels/products and has little to do with "119".

It's my understanding that LP doesn't require a hazmat endorsent if under 1001 pounds which his empty or nearly empty 500 gallon tanks should be under 1001 pounds even if barely.

After further checking a vented LP tank is exempt as it is simply a portable tank.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Brett, 

There are people who will move a tank by themselves while making sure they are as safe as possible. There are people who will move the tank by themselves by any slipshod way they can. The gooberment passed the laws to stop the second group (and raise money) but these are exactly the people who don't obey the law anyway. You can't legislate stupid.

A drunk could have an accident with you no matter if you were leagle or not. 

You say you were an inspector so I submit that you have to support a stupid law because it provided you with a job.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Nimrod said:


> Brett,
> 
> There are people who will move a tank by themselves while making sure they are as safe as possible. There are people who will move the tank by themselves by any slipshod way they can. The gooberment passed the laws to stop the second group (and raise money) but these are exactly the people who don't obey the law anyway. You can't legislate stupid.
> 
> ...


I submit that I support the law because I've seen the effects of fools not following it. I don't much care if the fool dies, it's the people he takes with him that bother me. I would also submit you know absolutely nothing about me, but prefer to make insults because of the message I deliver and former profession.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

PackerBacker said:


> Just wanted to point out that 119 gallons is the point at which a tank endorsement is needed.
> 
> *Not quite- more than 119 gallons of a Haz Mat refers to the difference between "portable tank" and "bulk tank". A tank endorsement is a whole 'nuther thing.*
> 
> ...


I'll try and find my Haz Mat book and give you the specific sections you need to look at if you want. THis is a confusiong subject and it's pretty easy to make mistakes based on my not so great memory and communication skills. The best thing to do would be to contact whoever does HazMat in your specific state and see if there is any way to do it.

I just talked to my former partner who is still working. Transporting a 500 gallon propane tank, used and without the purged certificate, definitely requires placarding, HM endorsement, etc. just like I said. You could haul 10-100 lbs propane takes without the placards and HM endorsement, but you'd still need the lableing, marking, etc and shipping papers, etc. There is no way you get any out, as far a the FMCSR is concerned, as a farmer under these circumstances.

Do as you will, i'm just letting anyone thinking about it know ahead of time that the danger and fines are there.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I talked to my propane delivery truck driver today and he didn't have a clue. what needed to be donel Must not be much of a deal in TN. I can see NY would be that is the North and Bloomberg and that other wack job land 
Dont get me wrong. I love N NY I had thought of moving up around the finger lakes area but heard it had been conquered. Beautiful place


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

Bret4207 said:


> I'll try and find my Haz Mat book and give you the specific sections you need to look at if you want.


That'd be great.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

TNHermit said:


> I talked to my propane delivery truck driver today and he didn't have a clue. what needed to be donel Must not be much of a deal in TN. I can see NY would be that is the North and Bloomberg and that other wack job land
> Dont get me wrong. I love N NY I had thought of moving up around the finger lakes area but heard it had been conquered. Beautiful place



Bloomberg is in NYC, 9 hours south of me. I'm on the Canadian border. These are Federal Laws that apply all over the nation. My instructors on this came from Wyoming, Georgia and Florida among other states. It's not "northern" thing. Do as you wish, I just didn't want you going blind and ending up with the poopy end of the stick.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

PackerBacker said:


> That'd be great.


 It'll take me some time. I've been retired for 4 years. I had a great cheat sheet that had a step by step on just this subject.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Bret4207 said:


> Bloomberg is in NYC, 9 hours south of me. I'm on the Canadian border. These are Federal Laws that apply all over the nation. My instructors on this came from Wyoming, Georgia and Florida among other states. It's not "northern" thing. Do as you wish, I just didn't want you going blind and ending up with the poopy end of the stick.


 I've been holding the poopy end of the stick for five years now. I haven't decided what I will do but if worse comes to worse I will end up being clothed and fed somewhere. And the way things are going in this country everyone will be in the same place


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Chain it down and roll, some times you just have to do things that need done. I've been checked over and nothing said before.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I am *looking* for a tank in Wilson County Tn and came across this guy.

Note, he was not charged....


----------



## LariatLady (Feb 1, 2009)

po boy said:


> I am *looking* for a tank in Wilson County Tn and came across this guy.
> 
> Note, he was not charged....


Oh my!! Now THAT is ******* style! LOL!! :thumb:


----------

